# Southeaster PA Out of Calcium,



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

Is anyone else having trouble finding a calcium supplier at the moment? Everywhere seems to be out and every other company in our area is out. We usually order 20-30 pallets per delivery. If anyone has a supplier let me know!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

You can thank the mechanical failure on a cargo ship for the non existence supply, at least that's the letter I got from the one supplier, just use a blend, customers don't know the difference


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

What blend are you using and where are you getting it from?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Just generic magic salt, there is a local supplier of palatalized salt, Northeast Chemical in Lansford PA, too far for you problably


----------



## kthunter33 (Mar 1, 2010)

4-winds Concrete in Hellertown, PA has Calcium. I just picked up 25 bags from them a few days ago and they have a stock pile of pallets. The stuff is tetra calcium flake. Works really well but is real dusty.... Phone # is 484-241-5579. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

We finally got a couple of truckloads in so we r in good shape at the moment. Thumbs Up


----------

